# Nappies again!!!



## Cat

Well now that we know we are having a boy, it seems cloth nappies are looking like a good idea, as the new baby can use the ones that Noah wears as he gets to big etc. However Im still concerned by the initial outlay.

A shop near me however is doing a really good deal on sets where you gat 12 of each nappy and 3 covers for Â£50 so it would set me up more. Idont know what Bambino io are like though?
https://www.babylandnorwich.co.uk/shop/12_nappies_and_toilet_training/1_bambino_mio/
Anyone use then, or do you know of other stores that do similar deals on other makes, cause this looks lot cheaper, but I must have fast drying as I dont have a tumble dryer


----------



## Minxy

Bambino Mio are cheaper becasue they are prefolds which are a fraction of the price of shaped nappies.

I found them very leaky but I know others use them with success. Beanie I think?


----------



## Cat

What is a prefold? does that mean I have to fold them?
I dont really fany that. 
I have just been looking at the Tots Boyts Fluffles which you recomended to me before Minxy. Do you use those? Idont know if it might be easier to use ones with a nappy nippa, which I have never even set eyes on or just to opt for poppers. Whould a nipper thing be a bit uncomfortable for baby and dig in?
I like the fact they are quick drying and can be used pretty much from birth to potty so I can just make a one off purchase of a load and use them on all babies and just get fun patterned wraps for them.


----------



## Minxy

A prefold is a halfway house between the traditional terry square and a shaped nappy (like Totsbots). It looks like this

https://rpdiaperdesigns.com/graphics/flatdiaper.gif

It's not a lot of folding, just flaps in and folds at the front for a boy (middle for girl) but I think getting a good close fit is more fiddly.

I was really wary of nippas, but they are pee easy honestly! Poppers are fine but limit the fit again. With a nippa you can adjust a nappy from the tiniest baby to a toddler. Saying that, my Fluffles are poppers as microfibre is not easy to 'nippa', its best on terry or bamboo.

I'd go for them as your core then. If you want to add a couple of 'fun' ones, check out WeeNotions (Jo's fave!). they are microfibre too and coloured/patterned :D


----------



## Cat

lol, as you typed that about weenotions Iwas just showing the site to wobbles!

So if I go for the tots bots fluffles, should I opt for nippas or poppers? I want to be able to use the same nappies for both noah and new baby as it grows, so I dont want poppers if they are going to grow out of them and they wont grow with the baby if you know what I mean.

Also do you recomend boosters with these or will they go through the night in them as is?


----------



## Minxy

I'd go poppers, Fluffles are soft enough to scrunch up quite little and go straight for size 2 for the biggest margin.

You get one booster with each nappy, but IMO microfibre is not the most absorbant of material so I'd boost them for night. I've got allsorts of boosters.....specially bought ones in hemp, bamboo, even old prefold nappies (bulky doesn't matter at night)

A word on wraps, Tots HAVE reworked theirs but they were known in the old days for being a little leaky. The most reliable wraps I have ever found are the Mothereease or Onelife ones. :D


----------



## Jo

Yay i do love my weenotions :lol: 

The fluffles are easier with poppers i would say

Motherease are also ones i liike ( mainly for night now) and you can fold them down for tiny babies and they expand for older babies

https://www.babykind.co.uk/mothereaseonesize.htm


----------



## Minxy

Stanley's WeeNotion

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/Littleminx76/Image033.jpg

And his new nippa BumBeano

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/Littleminx76/DSC00216.jpg

I think Weenotion lady is on maternity leave though so don't know if they're available at the mo?


----------



## Jo

Yep i know one of them (suzanne i think) only had 6 weks to go mid December

How unthoughtful!!!!

Stanley looks great, i love a big fat cloth bum :D


----------



## Cat

Does this look like a good deal to you
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tots-Bots-Fl...ryZ26269QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think it should do me for both children as it has 20 normal nappies suitable from birth, plus boosters, and 10 popper nappies for when we start potty training witch will be very shortly after bub 2 is born. And all the needed bits and pieces, like nippas, laudry bags, bucket etc, and even wipes, cause I want to start using them too. Do you think this is a good price and is there anything else you think I will need?


----------



## Jo

It looks a good deal hun yeah, check out their website though as sometimes they do better deals

Have you thought about just buying a few differant nappies eg Tots bots normal bamboo etc... to see which you like best as i find i use different nappies at differant times

I love this one i have as it is a slim nappy but need to add a booster i use this in my change bag as it takes up less room

https://www.makesachange.co.uk/item--New!-Wham-Bamboo-Nappi-Nippa-and-Aplix-Fastening--gbwhambamboo.html

*edit*will have to copy and paste, link won't work :?


----------



## Minxy

It's a good deal I think.

You might be a LITTLE tight on 20, only because in the early days little babs will need changing all the time but if you wash often you'll be fine.

You'll need something to keep your wipes in and solution. I use an old Pampers wipe box and make a solution with water, baby wash and oils but you can buy it I think.


----------



## Cat

Right well I have just emailed the seller as they have a whole store and do loads of different sets, and asked if he could do a custom set with just the thins I want, and given him a list. 20 size 2 poppered fluffles, boosters, terry wipes, laundry bag, wet bag, lidded bucket and thats about it I think. I would rather get my wraps elsewhere as I want to get fun ones like weenotions, not plain ones.

I dont really want to risk experimenting with differnt ones at this stage, as I want to keep costs down, but ones new bunb is here to Iwill prob buy other random ones to try. I just want to get a complete set up for now.


----------



## Minxy

Good idea!

Let us know when it arrives, I love nappy shopping :D


----------



## Cat

Minxy said:

> It's a good deal I think.
> 
> You might be a LITTLE tight on 20, only because in the early days little babs will need changing all the time but if you wash often you'll be fine.
> 
> You'll need something to keep your wipes in and solution. I use an old Pampers wipe box and make a solution with water, baby wash and oils but you can buy it I think.

Well I wont be BF again this time Ithink, so Iwont have too much poo to deal with.

And yeah I was going to use pampas box I have for the wipes, and make up my own solution


----------



## Wobbles

Haha Minxy they are cool 8)


----------



## Wobbles

Think I've decided I'm going to be a cloth Mummy if I get to be a Mummy :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jo

Cat just noticed that the size 2 fluffles are from 10lb so they may be a bit big on new baby
They do shrink a bit but.....



> Think I've decided I'm going to be a cloth Mummy

And we have another convert :lol:


----------



## Minxy

Jo said:

> Cat just noticed that the size 2 fluffles are from 10lb so they may be a bit big on new baby
> They do shrink a bit but.....

They fold down at the front like the MEOS so should be ok I reckon, they're very 'squashy' dontcha think?


----------



## Wobbles

Jo said:

> Think I've decided I'm going to be a cloth Mummy
> 
> And we have another convert :lol:Click to expand...

LOL Been watching loads of discussions on cloth & bottle V breastfeed for months :oops:


----------



## Jo

Minxy said:

> Jo said:
> 
> Cat just noticed that the size 2 fluffles are from 10lb so they may be a bit big on new baby
> They do shrink a bit but.....
> 
> They fold down at the front like the MEOS so should be ok I reckon, they're very 'squashy' dontcha think?Click to expand...

Ah good point Minxy they are very sqausy so a good wrap should contain them no probs

Ignore me Cat :)


----------



## beanie

Fluffles are ace, they are so quick at drying. 



Cat said:

> Well I wont be BF again this time Ithink, so Iwont have too much poo to deal with.

I found it the other way - Seren hardly ever pooed (perhaps once every 3 days) but when on formula she went loads and it smelt rank :D


----------



## Minxy

Stanley's smell like rotten eggs. I always say if I can do cloth, anyone can! :D


----------

